# New movement - tissot - eta c01.211



## dddmmm8

NEW MOVEMENT - TISSOT - ETA C01.211

This new calibre from Tissot will appear in the Tissot PRC 200 Lady Automatic Chronograph and the Tissot Couturier Automatic Chronograph.

Calibre ETA C01.211
31mm x 8.44 mm - 13 1/4 lignes
184 parts
15 jewels
46-hour power reserve
3hz frequency
high performance synthetic escapement










In my opinion this new movement opens a whole new world of possibilities!

dddmmm8


----------



## seanpiper

dddmmm8 said:


> NEW MOVEMENT - TISSOT - ETA C01.211
> 
> This new calibre from Tissot will appear in the Tissot PRC 200 Lady Automatic Chronograph and the Tissot Couturier Automatic Chronograph.


Not just the PRC200 Ladies, but all the new auto chrono PRC200's.

Also, the big selling point is that it'll be exclusive to Tissot, meaning supply should be able to meet demand worldwide.

The only downside I see is that there is no day/date. These models (Couturier) will still house a Valjoux 7750.


----------



## Lando3000

The black dial auto chrono looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## duke4c

seanpiper said:


> Not just the PRC200 Ladies, but all the new auto chrono PRC200's.
> 
> Also, the big selling point is that it'll be exclusive to Tissot, meaning supply should be able to meet demand worldwide.
> 
> The only downside I see is that there is no day/date. These models (Couturier) will still house a Valjoux 7750.


Swatch is also using it in their models.
Just imagine: they offer auto chrono 
with saphire for about 350...

Cheers


----------



## Watchyman

duke4c said:


> Swatch is also using it in their models.
> Just imagine: they offer auto chrono
> with saphire for about 350...
> 
> Cheers


Where have you seen them with that price?


----------



## duke4c

Watchyman said:


> Where have you seen them with that price?


All over the web... amazon haa learher model
for about 260 and braclet for about 320
just search for swatch automatic


----------



## Watchyman

duke4c said:


> All over the web... amazon haa learher model
> for about 260 and braclet for about 320
> just search for swatch automatic


Thank you!
Are the Tissots with this movement out yet?


----------



## seanpiper

Watchyman said:


> Thank you!
> Are the Tissots with this movement out yet?


Been on the market since about this time last year. The next wave of models with this are about to come out.


----------



## duke4c

Anyone considering this movement should be aware that this one has quite a few plastic parts. Both tissot and swatch were a bit concerned about this and this is the reason why you can't see full movement at the case back. I guess they didn't want folks to panic...

I personally have no problems if non critical parts are made out of plastic because todays plastic has quite a few advantages over metal.

Still, I'd advise resarching this movement before pulling a trigger.

Cheers


----------



## ipswitch

thanks man, thought about buying to my wife, nice mother of pearl dial


----------



## duke4c

I'm not sure i would recomend 
automatic to non watch fan because
they require too much baby sitting.

If she's not watch nut like yourself
than get her quartz.

Cheers


----------



## seanpiper

duke4c said:


> Anyone considering this movement should be aware that this one has quite a few plastic parts. Both tissot and swatch were a bit concerned about this and this is the reason why you can't see full movement at the case back. I guess they didn't want folks to panic...
> 
> I personally have no problems if non critical parts are made out of plastic because todays plastic has quite a few advantages over metal.
> 
> Still, I'd advise resarching this movement before pulling a trigger.
> 
> Cheers


Where does that info some from??

The PRC200 model has a full glass back, exposing the movement, so that comment seems unfounded.

SP


----------



## arpad89

Yes, the PRC200 automatic chronograph does have a full glass back, but the movement still contains some plastic elements, doesn’t it?

(I haven’t had the opportunity to take a close look at it; that’s why I’m asking.)


----------



## Barnaby

I believe it's a clone of the lower-end Lemania 5100 with extra plastic. Probably fairly cheap to manufacture and will run forever. It's just down to individual preference whether you think this trend in movements is a good thing or not. I know that the 7750 has some plastic bits, as does the 1861 used in the Omega Speedmaster - but neither has very much. This new movement seems to be going all out in that direction.


----------



## seanpiper

arpad89 said:


> Yes, the PRC200 automatic chronograph does have a full glass back, but the movement still contains some plastic elements, doesn't it?
> 
> (I haven't had the opportunity to take a close look at it; that's why I'm asking.)


There are plastic components, but in contrast to a previous posters comments, we were never "concerned" about displaying the movement. The reason for the small window on the Couturier version, as far as I'm aware, is to add value to the 7750 version, which features a full window. Nothing to do with hiding anything from consumers.

SP


----------



## asadtiger

it is indeed a good movt as I have handled a PRC200 chrono and know that its good quality


----------



## arpad89

Does anyone know for sure whether the Swatch automatic chronograph is assembled with the ETA C01. 211 as well? Some of you mentioned previously that Swatch used this movement, but I’m unsure because I read a few months ago that ETA produced the movement for Tissot exclusively. The official Swatch website, unfortunately, does not contain relevant pieces of information on the calibre. Or am I the one who fails to find the info?


----------



## seanpiper

arpad89 said:


> Does anyone know for sure whether the Swatch automatic chronograph is assembled with the ETA C01. 211 as well? Some of you mentioned previously that Swatch used this movement, but I'm unsure because I read a few months ago that ETA produced the movement for Tissot exclusively. The official Swatch website, unfortunately, does not contain relevant pieces of information on the calibre. Or am I the one who fails to find the info?


Yes... the Swatch uses this movement. Tissot had it first for an exclusive period, and now Swatch and Tissot use it exclusively; until Hamilton or Certina get hold of it 

SP


----------



## mickbme

I have been thinking of purchasing the tissot PRC200 automatic with this movement, as I like the look of it. However, there seems to be a great deal of uncertainty over the quality and durability of the new c01.211 movement used in it. One side of the argument states that it only has 15 jewels and plastic parts therefore it must = rubish. The other side seems to argue it only has 15 jewels and plastic parts = inovative design with less moving parts and will therefore be more durable. I readilly admit that I know very littly about watches... but I am enjoying learning more about them. I like the idea of the automatic version of this watch, but i don't wish to spend AU$900 on a watch that is sub standard, when I could by the quartz version for half the price. So in short... is there any more info out there about this movement? And, is there anyone else out there able and willing to share there experiences with it?

This is a fantastic forum and I've enjoyed using it to learn more about the facinating and obsessive world of watch lovers. Cheers from Brisbane!


----------



## seanpiper

mickbme said:


> I have been thinking of purchasing the tissot PRC200 automatic with this movement, as I like the look of it. However, there seems to be a great deal of uncertainty over the quality and durability of the new c01.211 movement used in it. One side of the argument states that it only has 15 jewels and plastic parts therefore it must = rubish. The other side seems to argue it only has 15 jewels and plastic parts = inovative design with less moving parts and will therefore be more durable. I readilly admit that I know very littly about watches... but I am enjoying learning more about them. I like the idea of the automatic version of this watch, but i don't wish to spend AU$900 on a watch that is sub standard, when I could by the quartz version for half the price. So in short... is there any more info out there about this movement? And, is there anyone else out there able and willing to share there experiences with it?
> 
> This is a fantastic forum and I've enjoyed using it to learn more about the facinating and obsessive world of watch lovers. Cheers from Brisbane!


G'day Mick,

In an effort to try and address some of your concerns:

- Any uncertainty seems to be coming from consumers that are yet to buy this watch, and are getting caught up in the hype. From a brand point of view, there are no negative feelings regarding this movement. If anything, it has solved a a lot of issues for us.

- We're not in the business of releasing sub standard movements. This was developed by Swatch Group / ETA... not solely by Tissot. I have as much faith in the reliability of this movement as any movement placed in an Omega or Breguet.

- The number of jewels have very little to do with the quality of the movement. The jewels in a movemnt are synthetic rubies, costing about 1/2 a cent each. They are there to reduce friction... hence less moving parts = less jewels. They do not add value or inherently improve the quality of a particular movement.

For more reading, try:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=159561

http://www.chronomaddox.com/nouvelle_lemania_5100.html (The ETA C01.211 is largely based on the Lemania 5100)

http://ablogtoread.com/swatch/swatch-automatic-chrono-watch-review/

Where in Brisbane are you? I can point you towards a good place to go and try one on?


----------



## dkabab

i bought a couturier the other day, love it so far, but have to admit, dont know too much about which movements are good or not. 

the watch looks like very good quality though


----------



## mickbme

seanpiper said:


> G'day Mick,
> 
> In an effort to try and address some of your concerns:
> 
> - Any uncertainty seems to be coming from consumers that are yet to buy this watch, and are getting caught up in the hype. From a brand point of view, there are no negative feelings regarding this movement. If anything, it has solved a a lot of issues for us.
> 
> - We're not in the business of releasing sub standard movements. This was developed by Swatch Group / ETA... not solely by Tissot. I have as much faith in the reliability of this movement as any movement placed in an Omega or Breguet.
> 
> - The number of jewels have very little to do with the quality of the movement. The jewels in a movemnt are synthetic rubies, costing about 1/2 a cent each. They are there to reduce friction... hence less moving parts = less jewels. They do not add value or inherently improve the quality of a particular movement.
> 
> For more reading, try:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=159561
> 
> http://www.chronomaddox.com/nouvelle_lemania_5100.html (The ETA C01.211 is largely based on the Lemania 5100)
> 
> http://ablogtoread.com/swatch/swatch-automatic-chrono-watch-review/
> 
> Where in Brisbane are you? I can point you towards a good place to go and try one on?


Thanks for the reply Sean. I located the prc200 auto at a Wallace Bishop store at indooroopilly. I decided I liked the automatic version of the watch, it also seemed to sit larger on my wrist than the quartz (i'm not sure if there is an actual size difference). And since at this stage i'm not willing to pay hundreds or even thousands of dollars more I figured I'd give it a go.

So I purchased it at AU$920 (I hope that this is an ok price, and since its a fairly large chain i assume they are an authorised dealer). I am however waiting on replacement as there was a nick in the steel between the crown and the bottom pusher on the watch I took home. Any way the replacement should be in soon, and I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks also to dkabab for posting your recent experince, I hope you get many years of loyal service from your new couturier.


----------



## seanpiper

I can see Wally B's have these on back order, so it shouldn't be too far away. Certainly if you're on that side of town, WB's Indooroopilly is where I would've sent you. 

Would like to hear of your shopping experience. Some real world feedback could be very beneficial.

Cheers

Sean


----------



## mickbme

Well I've had the new prc200 auto for a couple of weeks now. Service at WB was fine. As previously stated they ordered in a new watch for me, however the one they received had white subdials on black rather than the black on black that I had chosen (same stock codes apparently). Anyway this didn't really bother me as I liked them both equally. So I finally got around to changing the band from SS to black leather today (I would include a photo but I'm typing this on my phone and I don't seem to be able). 

Only thing I'm waiting to see is if it's accuracy improves a little more. Out of the box it was gaining about 25sec per day. I think that it's now about 20 a day. But this is still a bit to much for me... So I'll see how it's looking in about another month. If it's still out by 20 sec per day what would the procedure and cost (roughly speeking) be to improve the accuracy. Thanks again, Mick.


----------



## jmerrey

after about 6 months of usage, in a 24 hour period my prc200 auto is about 5-7 seconds slower than my veloci-t quartz, which seems acceptable to me?


----------



## djst

seanpiper said:


> - Any uncertainty seems to be coming from consumers that are yet to buy this watch, and are getting caught up in the hype. From a brand point of view, there are no negative feelings regarding this movement. If anything, it has solved a a lot of issues for us.


Could you please elaborate on what issues the new movement solved for Tissot? I'm asking because I'm considering buying the Tissot Couturier Automatic T035.614.11.051.00, which uses the 7750 old movement. What issues should I expect to have with this watch, and would you say I'm better off getting the T035.627.11.051.00 instead?

The reason why I am leaning towards the 7750 movement is because that Couturier reveals the whole movement in the backside, which for some reason is appealing to me. 

Thanks!


----------



## watchman920

I've got the PRC200 with the ETA c01.211 movement, which is based off the Lemania 5100, as all the talk reveals. To be honest, I have a co-worker that has a PRC 100 with the 7750 movement (model: T008.414.11.051.00) and I've worn it and used it a lot. I don't really care for the 7750, because it doesn't seem as well constructed as the c01.211. The c01.211 is more simplistic using more advanced materials and engineering. Even though the c01.211 has some high-grade plastic parts, doesn't mean that it won't last forever. It will more than likely last a lot longer than a 7750 from the looks of it.

Plus I've broken my co-worker's 7750 by resetting it too much at the 10 thru 2 position and the seconds hand not returning back to 0.

I've been collecting watches for a long time and so far, the c01.211 is the most interesting movement, especially one that is almost a direct copy of the Lemania 5100, which everyone rants and raves about. Almost like ETA said, "Well, Lemania built the 5100 to be robust, since it's the 21st century, we can be 1 step ahead, and do better." Which I think they did from the looks of it.

The only negatives I have about the c01.211 is that it should've carried over the 28,800 BPH and it should've kept the chrono minute hand on as a large hand as well. But, that's only minimal. As long it proves itself over time, then it might be a rare movement just like it's cousin; the 5100.


----------



## Treatz

watchman920 said:


> I've got the PRC200 with the ETA c01.211 movement, which is based off the Lemania 5100, as all the talk reveals. To be honest, I have a co-worker that has a PRC 100 with the 7750 movement (model: T008.414.11.051.00) and I've worn it and used it a lot. I don't really care for the 7750, because it doesn't seem as well constructed as the c01.211. The c01.211 is more simplistic using more advanced materials and engineering. Even though the c01.211 has some high-grade plastic parts, doesn't mean that it won't last forever. It will more than likely last a lot longer than a 7750 from the looks of it.
> 
> Plus I've broken my co-worker's 7750 by resetting it too much at the 10 thru 2 position and the seconds hand not returning back to 0.
> 
> I've been collecting watches for a long time and so far, the c01.211 is the most interesting movement, especially one that is almost a direct copy of the Lemania 5100, which everyone rants and raves about. Almost like ETA said, "Well, Lemania built the 5100 to be robust, since it's the 21st century, we can be 1 step ahead, and do better." Which I think they did from the looks of it.
> 
> The only negatives I have about the c01.211 is that it should've carried over the 28,800 BPH and it should've kept the chrono minute hand on as a large hand as well. But, that's only minimal. As long it proves itself over time, then it might be a rare movement just like it's cousin; the 5100.


Sorry to bump an old thread but I to am looking at the PRC200 with this movement. Has the movememnt proven reliable for you?

any after thoughts?


----------



## kenneth610

Sorry to rebump an old thread.

I am hoping to get some owner experience about watch using C01.211 movement. I am consider getting this T035.637.16.031.00.









And I couldn't decide whether I should go for this Tissot or Lord Hamilton.. Please help!


----------

